# JDOM oder SAX



## PimpEE (21. Feb 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir ein kleines Programm geschrieben das beim Aufruf Daten erhält, anhand dieser Daten werden weiter Daten aus der Datenbank abgerufen und dann werden alle Daten in eine XML Datei gespeichert. 

Ein weiteres Programm überwacht die XML-Datei und sobald die XML-Datei überschrieben wurde reagiert es und nimmt sich die Daten!

Meine Frage ist welchen Parser ich hier für die Erstellung der XML-Datei verwenden sollte, derzeit verwende ich JDOM2. von der Geschwindigkeit ist das alles ok, bin mir aber nicht sicher was dem Speicher angeht.


----------



## mrBrown (21. Feb 2018)

PimpEE hat gesagt.:


> Parser [...] für die Erstellung


Geht es dir um das Parsen oder das Erstellen der Datei?


----------



## PimpEE (21. Feb 2018)

Gute Frage !

Da ja im Grunde alles funktioniert wollte ich einfach fragen ob man hier etwas optimieren könnte.


----------



## mrBrown (21. Feb 2018)

Dazu müsstest du schon wissen, was du eigentlich brauchst...

Und die Antwort dürfte wie so oft sein: Vielleicht.


----------

